# Early season CO spots?



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Thinking about heading up to the mountains tomorrow ( was going to go today but things just didn't work out). Any idea if there are any places that might have enough snow to slide around on? 

I imagine Jones pass might have a bit of snow but to be honest I have been out of the state for so long I really have no idea of what's going on or if its even possible right now. At the very least It would be a good excuse to get up to the mountains and do a bit of hiking.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you can slide around st marys. not much coverage yet otherwise, its been melting...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I'm headed out today. Let you guys know if I find anything.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Was going to go up to Jones pass yesterday but with big snowstorm it just brought back bad memories of last year's fiasco so I headed up to St. Mary's Glacier instead. 

Snow conditions were variable at best as can be expected but there were a few patches of powder. It wasn't that great but I was glad to kick off the 14/15 season with a few good laps. 

There were at least 2 dozen people on skis or snowboards coming and going throughout the afternoon. I even saw one guy on skis skinning up the glacier. Overall, not too bad. Got to slide around, make some turns and snap a few pictures. It finally started snowing pretty good around 15:00 and that was my cue to hike back down to the car.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

figured right now was a good time to bump this thread...

I am also looking for low-key early safe places to test out my splitboard setup...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

So far I've only been skinning 2 days this season but I'm looking to change that tomorrow morning.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are a lot of good spots at and near Bert that are safe. Big problem this weekend is that there was a rain event and some really high winds. The reports I have heard is that everything above treeline was hammered. Below treeline is not supposed to be great right now either. Really good chance that I may dust off the mountain bike tomorrow. I may give a tour a go on Sunday though. So deagol or Acro if you are interested...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

just got back home from visiting relatives and reading this.....

it rained in the mountains ??? that sucks...

I could be talked into MT biking tomorrow, I guess..


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm probably going up on Sunday too. You going to be at Bert killz? 

Still think I'm going up with the gf today, if for nothing else, to check out snow conditions and get a good leg and cardio workout in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was thinking about. Went for a nice ride on the mountain bike yesterday instead. From what I have heard the mellow options are pretty lame right now. I think it is a get some shit done around the house sort of day. I've got a lot of that to do since the move.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> ...From what I have heard the mellow options are pretty lame right now...


Went yesterday; can confirm.


----------

